# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Service Manual συστήματος σιδερώματος TEFAL GV9460

## sz1962

Καλημέρα σας.
Ψάχνω το service manual του συστήματος σιδερώματος της TEFAL GV9460.
Η βοήθειά σας ευπρόσδεκτη.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## mystaki g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YN0NqseWGUE κοιτα μηπως με καποιο βιντεο βρεις ακρη.
Για σχεδιο  θα ειναι  δυσκολο να βρεις.

----------


## sz1962

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YN0NqseWGUE κοιτα μηπως με καποιο βιντεο βρεις ακρη.
> Για σχεδιο  θα ειναι  δυσκολο να βρεις.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιώργο

----------


## mystaki g

http://tveur.info/net-podachi-para-v...e-foto-remonta  ενα ποιο παλιο μοντελο.Αν σε βοηθησει τοτε καλος.

https://www.google.gr/search?q=GV9460&rlz=1C1SKPC_enRU358GR380&source=ln  ms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi28dvIx-bUAhXlAMAKHdXKBK0Q_AUICigB&biw=1024&bih=638   και εδω.

----------


## sz1962

> http://tveur.info/net-podachi-para-v...e-foto-remonta  ενα ποιο παλιο μοντελο.Αν σε βοηθησει τοτε καλος.
> 
> https://www.google.gr/search?q=GV9460&rlz=1C1SKPC_enRU358GR380&source=ln  ms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi28dvIx-bUAhXlAMAKHdXKBK0Q_AUICigB&biw=1024&bih=638   και εδω.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιώργο. Να είσαι καλά.

----------


## SPIROS1951

> http://tveur.info/net-podachi-para-v...e-foto-remonta  ενα ποιο παλιο μοντελο.Αν σε βοηθησει τοτε καλος.
> 
> https://www.google.gr/search?q=GV9460&rlz=1C1SKPC_enRU358GR380&source=ln  ms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi28dvIx-bUAhXlAMAKHdXKBK0Q_AUICigB&biw=1024&bih=638   και εδω.



Καλησπέρα

Μήπως μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις με πρόβλημα που έχει εξαρχής το Stiroplus SP1015 σύστημα σιδερώματος που δεν μου βγάζει καθόλου ατμό?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

